# RIP Raina (Doggie)



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

I had to have my beautiful sable-blue merle rough collie put to sleep today. The vet found a tumor in her leg, and I wasn't going to put her through surgery to amputate her leg (front left leg). I don't think it would be fair to her, and because of her age (9), I don't think she'd make it through the surgery. She already had very bad arthritis, so loosing a leg would make walking and getting up and down very hard. She couldn't use her back left leg to get up, because she has a bad hip problem. She was such a pretty girl  . She had a huge personality, and loved to try and herd people and poke them with her nose.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, CanadienHedgie 
I'm sure you were an amazing owner, and I'm sure Raina had the best possible life with you.

She was beautiful <3


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I am so sorry  I can't imagine how much you must miss her. She was such a beauty!! I love her face.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Oh geez. I'm very sorry to hear this. She was such a beautiful dog, and it sounds like she had a beautiful personality as well. You're in my thoughts. <3


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh no, what a beautiful dog. I'm so sorry for your loss. But, she lived a long and good life with you and in all of the pics of her she looks so happy!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry!! She was beautiful - & obviously loved very much.


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you  We miss her dearly. She was a rescue, so I'm very glad we found/adopted her. She was living in the trunk of a car, even in the summer. Poor baby.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

She was gorgeous!! <3RIP
My dog is 15yrs old & has a few tumors but fortunately they are not cancerous, she has no pain & they dont disrupt her walking or movement in anyway so we just let it be.


----------

